# Help with email notifications



## Anna_Magnani (Aug 14, 2020)

Sorry to post but I couldn't find Help on this. I've changed Notifications on subscribed threads to No email and I'm still getting email notifications. 
Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check your setting for Messaging and Notifications.

User CP
Then on the left select
Settings & Options | Select options

Then under Messaging and Notifications, there is a section for Default Thread Subscription Mode. You may need to change that to Do not subscribe.


----------

